# حوار بين شاب والرب يسوع



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*حوار بين شاب والرب يسوع
------------------------------

المسيح :  لماذا أنت بعيد عني هل تأخرت يوما عنك؟
الشاب : أنت لا تعرف لماذا صرت انا  هكذا.
المسيح : أعرف.
الشاب : أتعرف انى جئت الى العالم وانا فى اللفة فى بيت  فقير ومنطقة فقيرة.
المسيح : انت جئت الى العالم فى بيت من اربع جدران اما انا  جئت الى العالم فى مذود، هل تعرف ماذا يعني مذود (حظيرة بهائم ) وكان الجو بارد  وانا محاط بقليل من القش.
الشاب : انا اشتغلت وانا صغير.
المسيح : وانا أيضا  كنت نجارا مع يوسف النجار.
الشاب : انا كنت انام مع اخوتى فى غرفة  واحدة.
المسيح : وانا ليس لى مكان اتكىء فيه رأسى.
الشاب : انا كان لى  اعداء.
المسيح : انا أيضا الكتبة والفريسيين كانوا اعدائى.
الشاب : انا  اصحابى وحشيين وخائنين.
المسيح : ليس أكثر من يهوذا تلميذى الذي رأى معجزاتى وفى  الاخر باعنى بثمن.
الشاب : انا اسف يارب ليس لى عذر انا خاطىء وانت يا رب اتألمت  من أجلي كثيرا.

ليت كل واحد منا اذا كان فى مشكلة أو ضيقة أو خطية ينظر الى  حياة المسيح ويتعلم منها.

منقول *​


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ليت كل واحد منا اذا كان فى مشكلة أو ضيقة أو خطية ينظر الى حياة المسيح ويتعلم منها.​
*شكرا

موضوع

فى منتهى الروووعه

العدرا تبارككـــــ*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2009)

حوار رااااااااااائع يا روكا
ميرررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2009)

"انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان"
جميييييييل اوى بجد يا روكتى
تسلم ايدك يا حبى
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 نوفمبر 2009)

> *ليت كل واحد منا اذا كان فى مشكلة أو ضيقة أو خطية ينظر الى حياة المسيح ويتعلم منها.*


اه كم عانيت يارب 
حوار جميل 
شكرا لك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> ليت كل واحد منا اذا كان فى مشكلة أو ضيقة أو خطية ينظر الى حياة المسيح ويتعلم منها.​
> 
> *شكرا*​
> *موضوع*​
> ...


* ميرسي استاذي*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> حوار رااااااااااائع يا روكا
> 
> ميرررررسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* ميرسي كوكو اسعدني مرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> "انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان"​
> جميييييييل اوى بجد يا روكتى
> تسلم ايدك يا حبى​


* ميرسي حبي*
*نورتيني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> اه كم عانيت يارب
> حوار جميل
> 
> شكرا لك​


* ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع روعة يا روكا 
ميرسى لك كتير يا قمراية 
المسيح معك ويبارك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع روعة يا روكا
> ميرسى لك كتير يا قمراية
> المسيح معك ويبارك


* ميرسي ديدي*
*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------

